# Asus P5K LAN driver problem



## tommi (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi, i have mb P5K Deluxe and i cant install any ethernet adapter drivers. I have fresh installed Win7 64-bit, till now I have reinstalled win for 10 times, and it was always ok, but now... I have already put out CMOS battery for reseting, in bios LAN adapter is enabled. Where is the problem? Any thoughts? (sorry for eng)
edit: Win 32-bit


----------



## temp02 (Jun 12, 2012)

On the ASUS support/download page for your motherboard these are listed as working drivers for Windows 7 64-bit: LAN driver & WLAN driver.

If these don't install/work, there might be something wrong with your motherboard.


----------



## tommi (Jun 12, 2012)

I know there is something wrong  i have of course already tried those drivers, many versions too... any other thoughts?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2012)

is the LAN adapter showing in device manager?


----------



## temp02 (Jun 12, 2012)

Can you be a bit more specific, can you install the drivers on your windows or the setup errors and aborts? Or you can install the drivers just fine but the network connection is never enabled/detected as a LAN device?
Is this happening on both wired LAN and wireless LAN cards or just in one?
Can we see an expanded "Network devices" screenshot of your device manager window (Windows + R -> devmgmt.msc -> View -> Show hidden devices -> expand the "Network devices" tree branch -> print screen on your keyboard -> paste in paint save as jpg/png and upload here)?

Make sure that you are installing the correct drivers, although some 32bit drivers work on 64bit OSs, the other way around _never_ works.


----------



## tommi (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm sure with correct drivers. Problems are with both (Lan, wlan too). And there is another problem, i cant install english language pack without internet  my install cd with win7 has only czech pack. In device manager in tree, there is unrecognized Network adapter. No matter when i install drivers, nothing changes (they are completed succesfully) and when i unninstall the drivers in manager and i try do it manually, its the same.


----------



## temp02 (Jun 12, 2012)

So you are saying that both LAN and WLAN drivers install successfully and the 'unrecognized' (yellow icon) disappear after you install the drivers, correct? But you still get no LAN/Internet access after the drivers are installed?

I would look into your rooter/switch instead of the motherboard, since the drivers install successfully for both devices, pretty sure the problem is outside your computer.


----------



## tommi (Jun 12, 2012)

No no, after installing drivers there is still unrecognized network adapter


----------



## temp02 (Jun 12, 2012)

On device manager click on one of your network device cards -> properties -> details -> select "hardware id" -> copy the first line on the list -> and paste it here.

Even better, the attached .zip contains the driver files for your wired LAN controller, extract it somewhere, then on device manager, select your wired nic -> right click -> update device driver -> search driver on computer -> allow me to select a driver from the list... -> click on the "disk" button -> select the .inf from that should be on the folder where you extracted the .zip to -> select your nic from the list -> let it install. Please do report the result (if you still get  unrecognized device after reboot, please do what is scratched above).


----------



## tommi (Jun 12, 2012)

Hooray! Its working, thanks a lot


----------

